# Save and restore your amiibos on Android



## pokasmax (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I did not participate in any thread but the tips, hacks, tools from the community often helped me. It is now my turn to give the community something you could have interest in.

The app is currently only made for Android (through a direct download). It lets you save and restore your amiibos very easily. Not available on the Play Store and will NEVER be ! (No need to explain I suppose  )

- No limits ! (well, it is not a NTAG215 emulation which is well... impossible for now using the current android hardwares - any different info? Please PM me    )

- Store the data onto your Google Drive (if you have the Play Store and play services already installed on your device)

- Very simple to use : scan amiibos using the "+" button, save the amiibo or restore it through your saved ones.

- Open Source. Download directly the apk from the website or compile the source once the repo cloned  And transparency, the app is using some libraries to help manage the data internally and some to manage statistics and crash reports.

Any ideas ? Any issues? > Please PM me

Direct link : http://amiibo.codlab.eu/amiibo.apk
Github : https://github.com/codlab/amiibo




Hey final note ! There is also a server part... It is only to serve basic data (updates of the available amiibos etc...). If you have any idea or want to participate into this part to, it's a pleasure


----------



## gudenau (Nov 14, 2015)

If you make it correctly it should work with any NFC device, so you should be able to submit it.


----------



## pokasmax (Nov 14, 2015)

absolutely but for legal reasons, submitting the app could lead to a rejection due to IP infringement


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2015)

Put it on Aptoide.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 14, 2015)

pokasmax said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I did not participate in any thread but the tips, hacks, tools from the community often helped me. It is now my turn to give the community something you could have interest in.
> 
> ...


Can you restore an Amiibo backup onto a different type of Amiibo? That would be pretty cool if possible 
Also, would it be possible to buy cheap NFC tags and write Amiibo onto them with this? (and if yes, any info on what type NFC tag/where I could buy them?)
Anyways, nice work.


----------



## pokasmax (Nov 14, 2015)

I did not try for now the save / restore onto different amiibos but as far as I read from the various documentations available. Nothing is set to a specific amiibo (UUID, etc...) so you should be able to save a Gold Mario and restore it on an other one. But note that it impossible to do so on a Toad for instance. It is, at least, bind to the amiibo type

Edit : if you can find NTAG125 Chip with the right amount of pages and the support for PWD and PACK, well, yes you can duplicate completely and easily an amiibo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 30, 2015)

Any plans to make the app able to directly communicate with a Wii U?


----------



## loco365 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a NFC-enabled device, but I wouldn't mind seeing this app eventually emulate amiibos. Are there plans for such?


----------



## pokasmax (Nov 30, 2015)

complete Amiibo emulation will not be possible for now : emulating specifically a NTAG215 is right now, unsupported by most architectures and furthermore, the access to the emulation layer APIs is blocked unless a custom firmware (and by custom firmware, it means quite lots of NFC module modifications)


----------



## _Tim_ (Dec 19, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Also, would it be possible to buy cheap NFC tags and write Amiibo onto them with this? (and if yes, any info on what type NFC tag/where I could buy them?)


With the right software you can turn any $0.38 blank NTAG215 tag into an amiibo. (proof)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

Where did you buy the tags? I found ones that look like that on Aliexpress.
EDIT: And if you didn't use just this app to edit the tags, what did you use.
EDIT2: Do you think NTAG213s would work?

@_Tim_


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 19, 2015)

Really great app! (Thanks to this I found out that my NFC is broken...) I have a few questions:

How can I delete an amiibo save?
How can I upload it to Google Drive?
Can I export saves?

Can I restore someone else's backup?


----------



## logg (Dec 22, 2015)

Works great. Would be nice to delete/rename saves.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 22, 2015)

Where are the backups stored?


----------



## otto888 (Jan 9, 2016)

It looks like the backups are stored in the app's /data folder. You can't get them without root. It would be nice if the backups were on the user storage instead, That way I could try writing modified Amiibo data without having to root a device I'm legally not allowed to root.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2016)

@otto888 Use the amiiqo app which dumps to the root of SD.


----------



## otto888 (Jan 9, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> @otto888 Use the amiiqo app which dumps to the root of SD.


I've done that, but you can't write to the Amiibo with that app. If I could add the modded Amiibo backup to this app, I should be able to write it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2016)

Root your phone, or edit the sourcecode which is publicly available to write to the SD card?
I'll see what I can get some friends to do.


----------



## otto888 (Jan 9, 2016)

I was able to edit my ADB backup of the app data to add the hacked Amiibo data. There is a bit of extra data, but if you ignore that, it works fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2016)

Does anyone know how to edit the UID however? And how do you get the UID for the new tag?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2016)

@pokasmax Can you make a versionthat doesn't write to /data/, so that we can add new BINs and write them to stickers/amiibo?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 10, 2016)

And maybe a version where we can rename and delete?


----------



## gabpro (Jan 15, 2016)

otto888 said:


> It looks like the backups are stored in the app's /data folder. You can't get them without root. It would be nice if the backups were on the user storage instead, That way I could try writing modified Amiibo data without having to root a device I'm legally not allowed to root.



i was able to read the amiibo and look on the root directory,
Can you gave more details on where the save amiibo file is locate? ...is in data/data/eu.codlab.amiiwrite?
the save is suppose to be in which format? (bin,txt)
how can be modified the amiibo file and write it on the amiibo?


----------



## otto888 (Jan 15, 2016)

gabpro said:


> i was able to read the amiibo and look on the root directory,
> Can you gave more details on where the save amiibo file is locate? ...is in data/data/eu.codlab.amiiwrite?
> the save is suppose to be in which format? (bin,txt)
> how can be modified the amiibo file and write it on the amiibo?


It's in the database. AFAIK there's only one in the data folder. You'll need a SQLite editor that can dump binary data. The app doesn't include the locked bits, so you'll need a dump from the Amiiqo app to use existing programs. Just remove the locked bits from the modified file and reimport the data.


----------



## Luglige (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i accept this here is my seal of approval


----------



## Phreeq (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone used this to edit the stats of amiibos in Smash? Or any similar apps? 

I was considering buying the Action Replay for amiibos, but it has so many terrible reviews about not working and/or corrupting amiibos that it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## deloreancowboy (Mar 11, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/amiibo-cheat-tool.409152/


----------



## pacguy64 (Sep 23, 2016)

This crashes almost immediately after I open it. It displays the main menu, and lets me tap options and open sub menus for about a second, then it simply closes and gives the standard error message (Unfortunately, AmiiWrite has stopped). I'm using a Droid Mini with android version 4.4.4, if that helps. NFC and android beam are active.


----------



## dorianpb (May 23, 2018)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread.....
But the download link doesn't work anymore. Could you please fix it? (It gives be "403 Forbidden")


----------

